# ATI-15 Mil-Sport



## Grenadier (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone had a chance to shoot this unit?  

ATI-15 CA MIL-SPORT CAR 5.56 16IN 10RD

It seems like a nice pickup for under 500 bucks, since the only other ones near that price range are the DPMS.  

I know that their "Omni" model had some issues with reliability, since the mag wells weren't exactly up to specs, but if they fixed that issue with this model, I'd strongly consider one of these.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 24, 2014)

While the price seems nice...there is a "get what you pay for" factor to consider. For a range plinker? Maybe. For hard use? I'd pay for something of proven quality.


----------



## KydeX (Jun 24, 2014)

Agree with Tgace. I would probably never buy this. But then again, I use my AR-15's for competition.


----------

